# selling truck and some tools.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

ford e350 1 ton, pics show vehicle. 2000 model.
k1500 with 105' of 1 1/4" cable and various heads.
subsurface ld-12 leak locator.
metro tech 810.
propex m12. milwaukee.
threader 110volts.
truck has a small jetter built into it, 4gpm @4000psi with a honda gx390 motor and cat pump, 150 gallon storage tank.
leaving all plumbing fittings in the truck and god knows how much is in there.
before anyone asks i have a desk job and no longer need them.
i waited a year before i made the decision to sell.
private message or for those that still have my email contact that way
$10k for it all.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

pics


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

wow good luck with sale ... that is perdy

eddit::: showed the wife today .. she cursed me for not having the funds to do a fly and buy lol


----------

